# Arlington (TX) cop indicted on criminally negligent homicide



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cut to about 29:00 for the shoot. I think it can be justified.





*Arlington cop indicted on criminally negligent homicide in O'Shae Terry's death*
Shooting towards end of video, but entire video has good context re incident.

An Arlington police officer was indicted on a criminally negligent homicide charge Wednesday in the shooting of O'Shae Terry during a September traffic stop.

Bau Tran, an 8-year veteran of the Arlington Police Department, was placed on leave after the Tarrant County grand jury's decision was announced.

Terry, 24, was pulled over by Arlington police for a registration violation Sept. 1. Body camera footage shows the stop going smoothly until an officer with Tran said she smelled marijuana and needed to search the SUV.

Tran, who was standing on the passenger side of the SUV, told Terry to turn off the vehicle. Body camera footage shows the windows rolling up and Tran putting his arms inside the vehicle.

As Terry starts to pull forward, Tran's arms are still inside the SUV and he fires into the vehicle, striking Terry.

Arlington police said after the shooting that officers found a gun, more than a pound of marijuana and ecstasy inside the vehicle.

The passenger in the SUV, Terrence Harmon, has said he just wanted Tran to stop shooting.

"It's on my mind, and I see it over and over and over," Harmon said. "I can't wash it away."

Tran was placed on restricted duty by the Arlington Police Department after the shooting but was placed on leave Wednesday, officials said. He remains under an administrative investigation.

Officials said the internal investigation should be completed in the next few weeks.

Terry's family called for Tran to be fired immediately after the shooting.

"I feel that his life has been taken for no reason," said Sherley Woods, Terry's mother.

Civil rights attorney Lee Merritt said after the shooting that the officers should've backed off. Merritt did say Terry's decision to drive away was "terrible."


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The police should have just backed off !


----------

